# Wifi Macbook AR5BXB72 et Asus 1201n



## polaroid62 (1 Août 2010)

Bonjour je voulais savoir si cette carte wifi était compatible avec un asus 1201N ? Merci de vos réponses . J'envisage cette machine comme futur achat ,ces perfs graphiques ne sont pas si mal , elle  a des capacités d'upgrade interessantes et elle est assez compacte.


----------



## Anthony (2 Août 2010)

L'Atheros AR5BXB72 est une carte bien connue du monde Hackintosh. Si ta machine a bien un port miniPCI, elle devrait fonctionner.


----------



## polaroid62 (2 Août 2010)

Merci bien de la réponse


----------

